# Yet another reason to not pick your nose!



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

EeeeeWWWWWWW!!!!!!!

That would hurt big time


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

its funny....that is the exact sound I had always imagined a skull ejected thru the nose would make.....


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's about what happened when I got swabbed for H1N1.


----------

